# ATI RADEON IGP 320M and Compaq nx9005



## guslaet (May 10, 2005)

I have a similar problem posted by *pfn* in the expired thread _hp notebook ati-- cannot install drivers!_ http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=21783

In the HP Compaq nx9005, which comes with a ATI RADEON IGP 320M, there is a problem with TV out (you cannot send it to the TV using *fn + f4*). Then I looked in HP website for new drivers, but they won't install properly. ATI Control Panel claims that the driver is not working or is not installed. And when you go in Advanced in Video Properties, Windows says the video card was designed for a previos version of Windows (which is not true, since ATI supports WinXP SP2).

*elf* posted a driver for pfn, but as the thread has expired, I cannot download it. Does anyone know the correct driver?

I tried to download the newest RADEON driver from ATI website, but it cannot be installed.

The operating system, as I said before is Windows XP SP2. The video card, once again: ATI RADEON IGP 320M.


----------



## pfn (Oct 31, 2004)

guslaet said:


> In the HP Compaq nx9005, which comes with a ATI RADEON IGP 320M, there is a problem with TV out (you cannot send it to the TV using *fn + f4*). Then I looked in HP website for new drivers, but they won't install properly. ATI Control Panel claims that the driver is not working or is not installed. And when you go in Advanced in Video Properties, Windows says the video card was designed for a previos version of Windows (which is not true, since ATI supports WinXP SP2).


Yeah, I have since given up on the video out business as it only works with something that has an S-video input, not a normal AV input. And I have asked at many other sites for help installing new drivers -- no dice. We're basically screwed with this notebook, thank you very much HP.



guslaet said:


> *elf* posted a driver for pfn, but as the thread has expired, I cannot download it. Does anyone know the correct driver?


Actually, there was no driver at that link-- it was a little joke video to tell me what a moron I am. No one ventured to help here at all. But then again, no other tech site could give much advice either for that matter.

Sorry. :sayno:


----------



## guslaet (May 10, 2005)

pfn,

After I've seen your reply I tried HP. I found the following page: *Compaq Presario PCs - ATI All-In-Wonder Radeon Graphics Card Report As Unknown in Adapter Properties on Certain Presario Computers*

The link is the following. I don't think I'll be able to test it till tonight, but if you want to try...

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00005981


----------



## pfn (Oct 31, 2004)

guslaet said:


> After I've seen your reply I tried HP. I found the following page: *Compaq Presario PCs - ATI All-In-Wonder Radeon Graphics Card Report As Unknown in Adapter Properties on Certain Presario Computers*]


Well, don't think this would apply. This laptop is newer than the Presarios and this article is dated 2002. It is surely a Radeon IGP or Mobility driver NOT an "All-in-Wonder". Thanks though. 

But I get the feeling that ATI cannot do anything for this because of the special setup of the notebook's motherboard and HP doesn't care enough to make an upgrade. (I understand that this notebook is cheaper specifically because of this cheap graphics chip.)


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Sorry about the delayed response guys...

the updated link for the driver is HERE I am not sure if it will work, but give it a try and let me know.


----------



## pfn (Oct 31, 2004)

elf said:


> the updated link for the driver is HERE I am not sure if it will work, but give it a try and let me know.


Thanks for the link-- but for whatever reason, I am not allowed to download from there, so no way to check it out. In the control panels, I have zero bandwidth remaining for downloading but have not downloaded any files yet. Any ideas?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Hmmm, this is a new thing with the board and we are still working out the bugs...give me a little bit to consult with the admin and see how to work this out.

Ok, well a temporary fix, I think you can now download *1* file...I'm still new to the whole download section and being early no one is awake to help me with it so the only way I can find to do it is to give each individual person a bandwidth allowance :4-dontkno

edit: and I'm working on getting a couple of other files that could potentially work...in case this one doesn't.


----------



## pfn (Oct 31, 2004)

elf said:


> Ok, well a temporary fix, I think you can now download *1* file...I'm still new to the whole download section and being early no one is awake to help me with it so the only way I can find to do it is to give each individual person a bandwidth allowance :4-dontkno.


Well, something ain't working-- this is the response I get now:



> A database error has occoured on .
> You can try to refresh the page by clicking here, if this does not fix the error, you can contact the board administrator by clicking here.
> If you believe this to be a software bug, please post the information below on the bugtracker here.
> 
> ...


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

haha well, when I get home I'll put it up on my webserver and post a new link and I'll leave the download section alone until we get the bugs worked out. :tongue:


----------



## nx9005owner (May 23, 2005)

*Failure to select TV out from NX9005 notebook with ATI Radeon 320M adapter*

It may be unrelated to user problems reported here, but I recently tried to run a DVD to my TV using the S-video output in a way I succeeded in doing when I purchased the notebook a couple of years ago (2003). But when I selected Display-settings..advanced.. in order to show the ATI display properties sheetss and select the TV button on the appropriate property page, I found a completely different and much-reduced set of property sheets. There was no way to select the TV as the display. After much thought, I looked at the date on the display driver and found it had been 'updated' in 2004 (probably automatically), so I began to suspect that the previous, original good driver was required. I therefore selected to roll-back to the previous driver. After a while, this completed OK and the next time I selected Display..Settings....advanced, Lo and behold I got back to the original extended set of property sheets and was able to slect the TV output agin!

So I can recommend reloading the display adapter driver from the driver disk that comes with the notebook, if you are having TV out problems, or rolling back to it if you are given the option.


----------

